# DCF again???



## dan681 (Nov 24, 2009)

My brother in law was breaking into our house, and no one believed me. I finally caught him in my basment, and had him arrested. He retaliated by calling DCF on us. He has since called 4-5 times in the last 2 years. This last time, DCF went to my kids schools and pulled them out of class and interogated them. This really upset my kids. Nothing has ever been substantiated. What can I do to get this harrassment to stop???


----------



## Meriter (Nov 10, 2009)

wow. and i thought I had problems.

yikes.

Why was he breaking into your house anyway?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow! Does DCF know why he was "turning you in"? I would think they could see the police report and understand the motive. I could also understand them interviewing the children once, but not repeatedly. How does the BIL break into your house? You might consider changing locks and getting an alarm system. It would be so nice if he had that waiting on him (if he breaks in again).


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have a friend who works for DCS in our state - after a specified # of calls to report a family they are required to investigate. With so many kids slipping through the cracks and the downfall from that they really can't take a chance that he is calling in legitimate concerns. They also don't have any proof (necessarily) that it is him calling in all the reports. We have an anonymous tip line - they may not even have a record that its the same person.

I would call and talk to them and find out what - if anything can be done. I understand its frustrating and stressing your children out.


----------



## dan681 (Nov 24, 2009)

He was a heroine addict. He broke in and found a spare key. Even after we started locking the doors, he had a key to get in. My inlaws would believe him no matter what. They have been trying to break up me and my wife since this happened. We also have an annonymous call line. I have talked to DCF and the police several times and they dont want to get involved?? He is accusing me of fondeling my children and beating my wife. He also stated that I grow pot in my cellar. All of which is not true. This last time that they came, they even brought a police officer?? I am sick and tired of being wrongly accused!! I am ready to hire a lawyer and go after him civally, wrongful prosecution.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

wow. that is horrible. could you move maybe? maybe take him to court for harassment? maybe you'll just have to endure it until he gives up. just explain to your kids what is going on. i guess its a good lesson for them. maybe they'll never do drugs once they see how psychotic it makes people.


----------



## dan681 (Nov 24, 2009)

Moving is not an option at this time because I am unemployed. The police dept. and DCF dont want to get involved?? I really cant afford a lawyer, but I dont have any more options. I tried getting free legal aid, but was told that I make too much in unemployment?? I should have kicked his butt when I first caught him!! I regret this every day!! My kids totally understand what is going on, and they hate him for it. They also dont like my inlaws for sticking up for him, and ignoring the facts. I'm happy they are on my side!!


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Sue him. While you're at it, sue the DCF people and the police for repeated harassment. They get a tip, they investigate, that's they're job, you understand. But a heroin addict with an axe to grind keeps filing false reports, and they keep coming out over and over without any evidence of wrongdoing ever being found, that's just them abusing their authority. They have statutory immunity from lawsuits if they are doing their job, but that immunity does NOT cover malicious abuse of authority. Coming back again and again on the word of a drug addict who broke into your home and has a vendetta against you is not normal police work.

You might also contact your local newspaper and/or TV station. Say things like "It's like they don't care at all about children who are actually in danger; they've been out over and over again, they know it's a junkie who keeps calling, and yet they still repeatedly investigate us. There are kids who really need help out there; what excuse are they going give that kid to explain why they kept listening to lies from a drug addict instead of helping kids who need it?"


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

artie - if its an anonymous tip line...how exactly is DCS suppose to know its the same person? That's the point of anonymous. I'm not defending the brother - I'm just saying DCS people and cops get a lot of crap for trying to do their jobs as they are instructed to do by their higher ups. Send an email to the head of DCF in your state and explain your problem and ask for what the best next steps would be. Attacking at the local level won't do anyone any good.


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

Talk to the prosecting attorney. When my ex filed a false claim about the, the DCS person told me that if he continued to do it, that I could file harassment charges against him and they would back me up. He is also making false statements to a government agency. You have to make a fuss and demand action.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

This may be out there, but.....Has your wife talked to her brother and her parents?


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

TNgirl232 said:


> if its an anonymous tip line...how exactly is DCS suppose to know its the same person? That's the point of anonymous.


If it is an anonymous tip line, then the original poster doesn't know for certain that it's the brother-in-law, and the situation is different than I believed.

Still, if the DCF squad has been out several times and found nothing on any occasion, then repeatedly returning to the same house is a stupid waste of resources. If the government officials won't be less stupid, the standard solution is to shame them in the press.


----------



## dan681 (Nov 24, 2009)

It is an annonymous tip line. But the first call had specific info that only he knew of. Every other complaint has been the same B.S.!!! I know its him, but cant prove it unless a judge subpenoas the phone records. I will try talking to the public defender that handled the case in the first place. It just seems that no one cares except us?? Good old govt agencys!!


----------

